# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Sonnencrme

## Phil84

Moin moin,
gibt es eine Sonnencrme die besonders empfehlenswert ist? Ich habe nur gehrt, dass sie fettfrei sein sollte. Kriegt man fettfreie und wasserfeste Sonnencrme in jeder Drogerie?

Ich will am WE auf die Ostsee  :Happy: 

Viele Gre,
Philipp

----------


## Amerigo

Fr mich gibt's nur DayLong.

----------


## Syncro

was macht ihr eigendlich mit euren nasen? meine hutet sich mindestens 3 mal im jahr wegen sonnenbrand, und ich bin aber sehr braun und nicht empfindlich wegen sonne.... trotzdem habe ich auf der nase IMMER sonnenbrand nach langen surfsessions.
und ich mchte eigendlich auch nicht meine nase so fest mit sonnencreme einreben dass sie wei ist..
mfg martin

----------


## boltsi87

Martin, versuchs mit "Aprs-Soleil" - oder einer anderen Feuchtigeitscrme - die du nach einem "lngeren" Aufenthalt an der Sonne einstreichst! Auf dem Wasser ist die Sonneneinstrahlung bekanntlich strker und die Haut trocknet im Wasser sowieso noch schneller aus. 
Ansonsten ists bei mir hnlich wie du das beschreibst... Anfangs etwas einreiben und dann relativ schnell brau und unempfindlicher. Wrde aber auf dem Wasser zumindest am Anfang eine 30er Crme nehmen. Bei den Marken kenne ich mich berhaupt nicht aus - da werden aber jhrlich Tests gemacht die du einfach auf dem Internet finden solltest.

Gruss Michael

----------


## paulchen

Hi!
Hier wurde das thema bereits ausfhrlich behandelt:
http://surfforum.oase.com/showthread.php?t=73986

Die sonnencreme Himaya kannst bekommst du in verschiedenen surf-shops, z.b:
http://www.windsurf-silbersee.de/ver...creme_him.php/

http://surfshop-laupheim.de/index2.p...n+SPF+30&ref=2

http://www.frittboards.de/shop/produ...nnencreme.html

http://www.element-sports.de/shop/pr...ormula-30.html

usw....

gre, paul

----------


## Amerigo

> was macht ihr eigendlich mit euren nasen? meine hutet sich mindestens 3 mal im jahr wegen sonnenbrand, und ich bin aber sehr braun und nicht empfindlich wegen sonne.... trotzdem habe ich auf der nase IMMER sonnenbrand nach langen surfsessions.
> und ich mchte eigendlich auch nicht meine nase so fest mit sonnencreme einreben dass sie wei ist..
> mfg martin



Doch, du hast die falsche Sonnencrme und du verwendest zu wenig davon. 

DayLong50, dann hast du Ruhe.

Gruss

David

----------


## tigger1983

also war jetzt ber pfingsten am veluwe, da hat die sonne auch nur geknallt. Ich sag mal so, hab die Haare sehr kurz^^ und dummerweise mein surfcap vergessen. Hatte aber noch sonnencrem vom letzten jahr vom aldi oder lidl weis nicht mehr genau. War schutzfaktor 20. Hab obwohl ich sonst immer ne cap auf hab keinen sonenbrandt gekriegt. Das krasse war das ich nach dem Surfen immernoch nen super weissen schdel hatte. Als ich dann wieder zuhause war, kam die brune...
Also dat zeuch is jut, und war billig ^^

----------


## Phil84

Hui. die sind aber gesalzen! Kann jemand was Gnstigeres empfehlen? Sonst muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beien.

----------


## Phil84

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wosh Suncare?

----------


## Lenny

DayLong ist wirklich die beste Sonnencreme.
Sie fettet nicht, also rutscht man nicht vom Gabelbaum und kostet auch nicht mehr als jede andere Sonnencreme.

----------


## ChrisK

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wosh Suncare?



Ich war mit Wosh 2mal in Jeri, ich kriege NIE Sonnenbrand. Vorher hatte ich Himaya, selbes Resultat. Man sollte das nehmen, welches von der Textur und Geruch am angenehmsten ist. Der Preis sollte nicht interessieren!! Man lebt nur einmal. 
Aber das Zeug zieht super ein, klebt nicht und man braucht auch keine weie Haut...
brigens: bei sonnigen Bedingungen habe ich IMMER Hut oder bei mehr Wind Helm auf (Gath)
Wenn ich jetzt Wosh nehme, fhle ich mich zurck in Brasilien...

Die Einstellung kommt natrlich auch, weil ich schon ein paar Muttermale entfernen lassen musste (nicht malign) und der letzte in der Familie ohne Krebs bin. 

ride on

----------


## Wiry

Ich empfehle dir Sonnencreme ohne Duftstoffe, da diese am besten fr unsere Haut ist. Gerade unter der Einwirkung von Sonnenstrahlen, reagiert die Haut noch empfindlicher auf Inhaltsstoffe, vor allem, wenn die Zustze ohnehin schon als bedenklich eingestuft sind, was bei Duftstoffen der Fall ist. Die meisten herkmmlichen Sonnenschutzprodukte enthalten eine groe Anzahl von Chemikalien, die fr unsere Gesundheit sehr schdlich sind oder sein knnen.

----------

